# Objektin jättäminen pois, vaikka se on eri sijamuodoissa



## MaijaPoppanen

Tervehdys!

Jos minulla on lause, jossa verbeillä on yksi ja sama objekti eri sijamuodoissa, voinko ilmaista objektin vain viimeisen verbin yhteydessä?
_
Näitkö *häntä* tai puhuitko *hänelle* sen jälkeen?_ -> _Näitkö tai puhuitko *hänelle* sen jälkeen?

_Tuo kuulostaa ja näyttää aika hölmöltä, mutta onko se kieliopillisesti mahdollista?
Ongelmana tässä on se, että minulla käytettävissäni rajoitettu tila ja haluaisin välttää turhaa toistoa, jos se vain on mahdollista.


----------



## Hakro

Niinkuin itse sanoit, se näyttää vähän hölmöltä, eikä se kieliopillisestikaan ole ihan oikein, mutta asia tulee selväksi ilman väärinymmärryksen vaaraa. Toisto ei tässä ole turhaa, mutta jos tila ei kertakaikkiaan riitä, voit mielestäni käyttää lyhennettyä versiota.


----------



## Cold Breeze

Jos nyt ihan pilkkua viilataan, niin koska "puhua" on tuossa sanan merkityksessä intransitiiviverbi (ei saa objektia), "hänelle" on adverbiaali. Ja muutenkin objektin täytyy olla partitiivissa, genetiivissä, nominatiivissa tai akkusatiivissa, mutta adverbiaali voi olla missä sijassa tahansa.


----------



## Määränpää

Eivätkös junatkin nykyään _saavu ja lähde raiteelta_ X? Minusta se on kyllä rumaa.


----------



## Cold Breeze

Määränpää said:


> Eivätkös junatkin nykyään _saavu ja lähde raiteelta_ X? Minusta se on kyllä rumaa.



Mitenkäs ne ovat ennen saapuneet ja lähteneet?


----------



## Hakro

Jos juna lähtee raiteeltaan, seuraukset ovat yleensä tuhoisat.


----------



## Määränpää

Ennen vanhaan eli 00-luvulla junien kuulutettiin muistaakseni vain _lähtevän raiteelta X_, vaikka ne eivät olleet vielä edes saapuneet.

Ilmeisesti kuulemani _"saapuu ja lähtee raiteelta X"_ ei kuitenkaan ollut pitkäikäinen vaan sen tilalle on tullut kauniimpi _"pysähtyy raiteella X"_.


----------

